# Do I need to get the nice and easy hair dye out??



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

When I bought Rudi she was the only fully Chocolate puppy in the litter and there was not a white hair in sight. Her adult coat is coming though and I am sure she has grey hair sprouting!!!!! She is not even one. It started with the odd hair but now she has a cluster of grey strands. But then I thought that all her siblings had patches of white - could it be white hair? I will try and attach a picture of it xx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is solid black and he is getting lots of silver hairs across his back. When the dodo groomer SHAVED his nose he had lots of silver hairs there also. He is only 1 yr old so I'm thinking there will be lots more. To be honest, I saw a few when he was only 3-4 months old, now more.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm no expert - but looking at threads where people have posted pics of their pup and then another pic when they have grown up their coats do change... 
yesterday I met a lady with a 9 month old cockapoo bitch who she said was deep chocolate when a tiny pup, but at 9 months almost looked roan as there was so much white in her hair - but she was still absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I just love her chocolate colour and don't mind a few patches of white or silver whatever colour it is but I hope she is still my chocolate princess  xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Are the white hairs different to the other hairs? Willow's black fur is really soft like candy floss (cotten candy) but if I part her fur there are smaller slightly more wirey (if that's the best way to describe it but not wirey like a terrier...) white hairs which she's always had. I've heard of the black and chocolates having a greying gene but I'm wondering if this is slightly different...?


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Her brown fur is soft and fluffy where as her grey or white hair looks wirey but would have to check again if it is wirey. So if they have a greying gene does this mean she will go grey all over? Xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not sure, I read it a while ago in another thread but don't remember what it was like. More salt and pepper than total grey though I think. But it does sound like Rudi is the same as Willow with individual white hairs and I'm not sure if this is the same as the greying thing.. hopefully someone who knows more will join in!!


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a chocolate poo too and she just had one white patch on her paw and now white hairs are spouting all over she is even getting white hairs around her eyes too


----------

